# DIY prepping



## survivalmankent (Dec 18, 2011)

i was wondering who else on here makes or mods there own bits of kit? I make my own basic sheaths from what i have laying around and a basic quiver and arrows among other things. 







[/URL][/IMG] My home made quiver

 The front of a modded up pack frame i got a while back.

 the back of the pack

I'll have to take some more pics at a later date of my other bits and pieces


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> i was wondering who else on here makes or mods there own bits of kit?


Everyone here.


----------



## survivalmankent (Dec 18, 2011)

some pics perhaps? Just wondered what other people modded and sharing some of mine


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

I took an otter and made a quiver for some rivercane shafts fletched with gobbler primaries and used some beaver hide laced on a strip of gray wool blanket for the strap. Finished it off with antler bur attachment points, a river cane stiffener and a beaver pouch. Also has a beaver hide knife sheath attached to the strap to hold an antler handle knife made from a mill file. I'll try to get a good picture of it to post. I'm a little bit of a swamp rat. Speaking of which, the string silencers on my selfbow are muskrat.


----------



## survivalmankent (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice i would love to see pics where i am hunting is strictly ruled anything bigger then a squirrel you need licenses for.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I am in the process of finishing up a hammock compatible super shelter. More of a camping thing than a survival thing as this first attempt is kind of on the heavy side but I could pack it if I needed to. Not finished yet. Still have to make sides and front.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I made a good waterproofing leather treatment this week. Have a leather hat that was just new leather with no treatment I had to fix. Used 60%olive oil 40% pure beeswax and about 5 drops of tea tree essential oil (bug repellent, antifungal, antibacterial etc). Double boiler till mixed, apply with cloth and buff.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Woods to table biltong.


----------



## survivalmankent (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice one CrackbottomLouis


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Woods to table biltong.


Nice! Is the last picture the liver?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

21601mom said:


> Nice! Is the last picture the liver?


No venison just turns out dark as biltong. I do use the liver for dog treats though. I slice it thin, add salt, and put it in the dehydrator to make chew treats. My dogs love it.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

So I decided to make a leather collar for my camp ax. Never worked with leather before so I figured it would be an easy introduction. Thiking through the process gave me the crazy idea of making my own gun belt so I bought what I needed for that as well. I'll post pics of the collar when I'm finished as I'm starting with that.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Ok. Done with my first ever leather project and I have to say I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Survivalmankent. What kind of bow do you have. New to the forum. So take it easy on me if I didn't follow protocol lol. Since about October I've been reading survival mags and learning. Going to be assembling a BOB. soon.


----------



## survivalmankent (Dec 18, 2011)

Flight1630 said:


> Survivalmankent. What kind of bow do you have. New to the forum. So take it easy on me if I didn't follow protocol lol. Since about October I've been reading survival mags and learning. Going to be assembling a BOB. soon.


Made my own bow out of ash, i do have a 30lb i use for training as well. Everyone has to start somewhere my friend  . Nice one with the bob let us know how it goes


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I'll have to watch YouTube more on how to make a bow. Seen lots of vids on shooting them and such. I do have a thread started called BOB delema. Not sure exactly how to get to it lol as I'm noob on this forum lol.


----------

